# Bow echo wind damage severe at Widewaters Campground



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Sunday's thunderstorms pretty much leveled the Widewaters Indian River Campground. Over 150 trees down or uprooted with ancillary damage at Pete's Lake Campground and along the Indian River canoe trail over to Pine Marten's Run trail system. Everything is closed as the Forest Service attempts repairs. If you recall what happened with Pete's Lake Campground clean-up a few years back, patience will be required.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't been there in years but it sounds like there will be a ton of campfire wood for the fall!

It's a beautiful place for sure.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I haven't been there in years but it sounds like there will be a ton of campfire wood for the fall!
> 
> It's a beautiful place for sure.


Estimates are 166 trees downed around the campsites and parking areas.

A similar windstorm knocked a boatload of beech trees down mainly near the bath house complex and toilets by the parking lot adjacent the swimming beach and along the entrance road to Petes Lake The trees were cut clean of branches and limbs and then the trunks were left in place. Campers were instructed that no firewood could be cut from the downed trunks for their use. I know of several rumors that after the park was closed several individuals came in and cut their winter wood supply from those downed tree trunks....beech makes very good firewood for a woodstove.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

A link wood be nice for those that have no idea where this is @.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Bucket-Back said:


> A link wood be nice for those that have no idea where this is @.


Google is usually a cool place to start!









Pete’S Lake Campground, Hiawatha National Forest - Recreation.gov


Explore Pete’S Lake Campground in Hiawatha National Forest, Michigan with Recreation.gov. Petes Lake Campground, located in the center of Michigan's Hiawatha National Forest, is surrounded by several lakes and offers excellent hiking, biking, fishing




www.recreation.gov


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Google is usually a cool place to start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? The folks who know where it is are the ones who should be informed, the remainder are just potential gawkers.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Cork Dust said:


> Why? The folks who know where it is are the ones who should be informed, the remainder are just potential gawkers.


Is there a point to this? He asked where it was and I told him. If you wanted to keep the campground a secret, why start the thead?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

6Speed said:


> Is there a point to this? He asked where it was and I told him. If you wanted to keep the campground a secret, why start the thead?


Thanks for the link. The Stihl is loaded and on my way over to take a look.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Is there a point to this? He asked where it was and I told him. If you wanted to keep the campground a secret, why start the thead?


To notify the folks who use it from outside the area. Hubhuntr just fully underscored my point.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks for the link. The Stihl is loaded and on my way over to take a look.


Make sure to bring enough money to make bail!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Cork Dust said:


> Make sure to bring enough money to make bail!


It was empty of anyone wearing a badge. Just a couple others loading trailers with firewood.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Cork Dust said:


> Why? The folks who know where it is are the ones who should be informed, the remainder are just potential gawkers.


Well good luck, I'll be gawking on the sidelines.


----------

